# Spring!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The warmth of the sun shines down
Spring blooms with cheery color
The smell of earth wafts round


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> The warmth of the sun shines down
> Spring blooms with cheery color
> The smell of earth wafts round


Better yet -- 82 and sunny for this weekend...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> The warmth of the sun shines down
> Spring blooms with cheery color
> The smell of earth wafts round


Better yet -- 82 and sunny for this weekend...








[/quote]

You might want to check your forecast again. Cold front coming through Abilene tonight. Highs in 40s the next two days. Heading your way.

Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It sounds like time for dewinterizing haiku:

*
 Flush the water lines

Pink stuff splashes on my shoes

First bleach then soda*


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hopped on the Harley, didn't need my electric gloves or electric jacket liner....its spring.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> The warmth of the sun shines down
> Spring blooms with cheery color
> The smell of earth wafts round


My wife and I spent the afternoon at Hampton Beach!!! Very nice indeed! Still have a yard full of snow though...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Miata has come out to play - top down, even! Peepers are in full song. Grass is greening. Tree buds are expanding. Bengals are bouncing off the walls. Yup - IT'S SPRING!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The weekend was GLORIOUS SPRING.......took the motorhome out for the weekend, and it was GORGEOUS!! Then something happened........it SNOWED THIS MORNING!!!







High around 40 degrees, then mixed rain and snow this afternoon!! But, that's over and it's supposed to be SPRING again (!!) the rest of the week!! LOL







Can't wait to go camping again and do a little (or a LOT) of FISHING!!!







WHOO-HOO!!!
HAPPY SPRING, EVERYBODY!!!!








Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> The Miata has come out to play - top down, even!


The snow is melted, the sun is shining and the smell of the spring is in the air







Time to charge up the battery so Little Red can come out to play


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, got the OB dewinterized and spent Sunday giving her a fresh bath. We've usually gone on our first trip of the season by this time of year, but work has not cooperated with my camp schedule so far. Ready for 10 days though beginning Easter weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

And buying stock in Claritin!! Ah Choooo!!!! Sniffle Sniffle!! Itchy Eyes!!

Really I do love spring, but it sure came early here this year. About 2 months ago!!!


----------

